# Overnight Cherbourg



## 97608 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone advise us on the best place to camp overnight in Cherbourg.
We are crossing from Poole next Tuesday and arrive in Cherbourg at 7.45p.m. I know we could stay at the ferryport, but is it safe? What are your experiences? 

I've read the Guides to Aires, and found one at Tourlaville which would be handy. What I'm not sure of is - are they open all night? i.e. does it matter what time you arrive? Do you just park up or do you have to check in somewhere? Any advice would be welcome, it's all completely new to us!

Many thanks
Jan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We have stayed at the entrance to the ferryport overnight before leaving - seemed ok, and not far in to centre of Cherbourg - some good restaurants on the other side of the river. There's a largish area with toilets & dump / fresh water.
If you don't know the area and considering it'll be dark, staying in the port area would probably be best


----------



## 97608 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for that Mike, I think we probably will stay at the ferry port.

The reason for the trip is to pick up a 2cv from about 300 miles south of Cherbourg. We are using an A frame to tow, and the car is currently not in running order (to say the least!). Should be an "interesting" trip.

Cheers,
Jan


----------



## JohnDough (Mar 3, 2006)

*Stopover*

I would not be too happy staying near the port but there are 2 nice aires in Valonges which is about 20-30 mins from Cherbourg 1 is right in the centre of the town just opposite Lidl and the 2nd one is called Elephant blue just take first left after Lidl and about 1/2 mile out that road.
Both very nice with dumps and water plus power.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

We have stayed on the camper parking area at the ferry port a few times, no problems, there is a toilet etc, suppose it can be noisey with ferry loading but no worse than the car park at the marina.


----------

